# Réinstaller un OS sur LCIII



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai récuperé un vieux LCIII sans les disquettes d'install' et mes enfants ont du faire une mauvaise manip': de fait j'ai la disquette avec le point d'interrogation au démarage de la bête!: j'ai récupéré des OS 7 sur le net mais je n'arrive pas à les copier sur mes disquettes à moi??? et quand j'y arrive elle ne sont pas prisent en compte au démarrage en appuyant sur "c"; si qq'un à la solution.
Par avance merci.
Crdialement


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Octobre 2005)

Hello,
A cette adresse on peut acheter pleins d'anciens produits mac
http://boutique.inforoots.org:8888/...tegorie=Logiciels&dispo=1&-recid=32901&-find=
dont mac os 7


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

J'ai peur que ce ne soit pas la touche C mais D pour les disquettes... Enfin, je pense.

Si non, après, faudrait voir comment tu t'y prend pour copier les disquettes. Et d'où tu sors ces disquettes ... Sont elle réellement faites pour booter ou juste installer le système ... ?


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur que ce ne soit pas la touche C mais D pour les disquettes... Enfin, je pense.
> 
> Si non, après, faudrait voir comment tu t'y prend pour copier les disquettes. Et d'où tu sors ces disquettes ... Sont elle réellement faites pour booter ou juste installer le système ... ?


de souvenir, a l epoquie, on ne faisait pas la difference, non ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> de souvenir, a l epoquie, on ne faisait pas la difference, non ?




Je ne saurais pas parler en "souvenirs" mais en "Ce qu'en disent les brides de manuel dont je dispose". Mais c'est peut être vrais qu'il n'y avais pas de différence entre C et D. Ou alors, elle ne se fait que sur des ordinateurs qui ont à la fois un lecteur de disquette et un lecteur de CD-Rom.


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

ouais mais bon, le LCIII n a pas de lectuer CD integre.

les disquettes en question sont elles bien formatees pour le mac ?
ton lecteur de disquette du LCIII fonctionne t il correctement ?
est ce bien un systeme 7 max que tu veux installer dessus ?


----------



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

Mercipour votre réponse rapide: je crois que je vais aller les voir à la boutique et leur acheter les disquettes.
Cordialement,
Patrice


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

Moi, je pense que c'est pas la peine : Ce qu'il te manque le plus, c'est une disquette bootable... Et je sais où en trouver une. (Plus le système 7+ les mises à jour ... etc) 

(He oui, émuler les vieux mac, c'est la passion de certains... )

Ce serais dommage de payer des abandonwares !


----------



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour votre réponse rapide: je crois que je vais passer à la boutique et leur prendre le système 7 original: 12¤: il n'y apas de raison de s'en priver.
Cordialement,
Patrice


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

patjaff a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre réponse rapide: je crois que je vais passer à la boutique et leur prendre le système 7 original: 12¤: il n'y apas de raison de s'en priver.
> Cordialement,
> Patrice



Bon, d'accord.... j'abandonne .... :rose:


----------



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

et o&#249; peut-on trouver ces merveilles sans bourse d&#233;lier?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

Disquette de boot

... Et dis mois le syst&#232;me maximum pour ton LCIII stp  

Qui r&#233;soudra le probl&#232;me de savoir "comment ouvrir ce satan&#233; .dsk sur un Mac" ???


----------



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi le syst&#232;me maximum? comment trouver cette info? de toute fa&#231;on pour le moment il ne d&#233;marre pas!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

Ok, je vais aussi chercher &#231;a .... :love: 

Tiens, deux nouvelles versions en DMG, plus facile &#224; utiliser lorsqu'on &#224; un mac !

N&#176;1

N&#176;2

Essaye de voir si la fonction Restaurer de l'utilitaire de disque donne quelque chose d'abord. Si non, je peu aussi te donner les commande pour le terminal pour passer directement le fichier Boot.dsk ver ta disquette.... C'est comme tu veux.

Si non, si &#231;a marche pas, essaye aussi la simple copie par le Finder

Le syst&#232;me maximum, c'est la version de Mac OS la plus &#233;volu&#233; que tu puisse utiliser sur ton ordinateur.
Syst&#232;me maximum : 7.6.1
Syst&#232;me minimum : 7.0.1


----------



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

Merci!
le lien n&#176; 2 ne marche pas ou pas encore! j'essaye &#231;a! euh sinon le terminal ch'uis pas trop a l'aise!


----------



## patjaff (11 Octobre 2005)

pb: mes disquettes font 1,4 Mo et le boot que tu m'as envoy&#233; fait 2,1 Mo???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

Um.... fait une copie de Boot.dmg dans le Finder avec ... Trash et Desktop Folder

 Puis cr&#233;e un dossier   System Folder 
dans lequel tu met selon la place sur ta disquette 
 1 : Finder
 2 : System
 3 : et le reste

En &#233;mulation, mettre juste ces deux l&#224; fonctionne. Et &#231;a d&#233;passe pas les 1,44 Mo

Tu veut le syst&#232;me en FR ou s'il est en anglais, t'en &#224; rien &#224; faire ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

Une bonne disquette de boot qui fait 2,5 Mo.

Tu formate ta disquette en Mac OS standard, et depuis le finder tu glisse tout ce qu'il y a dans cette image de 2,5 Mo vers ta nouvelle disquette.

.... Et ça devrais marcher sur ton LCIII

De là , tu éjecte la disquette, et tu met la première d'installation de Mac OS 7.5.3


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Octobre 2005)

Le système minimum pour le LC III est le Système 7.1 avec le System Enabler 003 (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=112201), le maximum est bien le 7.6.1.

Question annexe : quel est le logiciel qui crée ces fichiers .dsk ? Merci.

Salutations.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Octobre 2005)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Le système minimum pour le LC III est le Système 7.1 avec le System Enabler 003 (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=112201), le maximum est bien le 7.6.1.
> 
> Question annexe : quel est le logiciel qui crée ces fichiers .dsk ? Merci.
> 
> Salutations.



Je crois bien que c'est WinDisk (Pour windows donc....) Mais le terminal permet de l'extraire vers une image .dmg ou tout autre volume montable sur Mac OS X (Tout comme il permet de créer un fichier dsk... )


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Octobre 2005)

Ok, merci pour la réponse.

Je voudrais préciser que l'appui sur la touche C au démarrage force bien le démarrage sur un CD pour autant qu'il y ait un lecteur de CD raccordé avec un CD démarrable dedans. Eh oui ça fonctionnait déjà à cette époque ! J'ai déjà testé cela sur un LC III avec un CD contenant Système 7.5.3 dans un lecteur externe raccordé en SCSI.
Quant à l'appui sur la touche D je ne sais pas si cela a un effet quelconque. Il y avait, je crois, l'appui sur la touche 2 (avec ou sans appui simultané de la touche Commande - Pomme à l'époque) pour démarrer à partir du 2e lecteur de disquette connecté.

Pour démarrer à partir d'une disquette il suffit de l'introduire dès l'allumage du Mac. Si celle-ci contient un système valide pour le Mac concerné il démarrera dessus, sinon il l'éjectera.

Salutations.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Octobre 2005)

Il est bon de temps en temps pour se remettre en mémoire tous ses bons vieux trucs sous mac os 7 et + d'aller sur le site ATIC de B Langellier 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic.html
une mine d'infos pour lez anciens systèmes.
(On le remercieras jamais assez!!!)
 
pat j-j


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Octobre 2005)

effectivement, c'est int&#233;ressent, surtout pour les LCieurs.

Je sais pas si de votre c&#244;t&#233; vous avez des probl&#232;mes pour obtenir le Syst&#232;me 7.5.3 en fran&#231;ais et FONCTIONNEL sur le site d'apple. En tout cas, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, je n'y arrivai pas. 

Aujourd'hui est un grand jour car j'y suis arriv&#233;. Les 17 .part sont tous entiers et lorsque je clique sur une des parties, il se monte bien sur le bureau. J'en ai donc fait un zip, que patjaff, je te conseille de t&#233;l&#233;charger. Ensuite, tu n'a plus qu'&#224; mettre chaque partie dans une disquette. De retour sur ton LC, tu copies le contenue de toutes les disquettes sur le disque dur.

Entre temps, tu auras mis sur une 18e disquette Disk Copy, et tu copieras le contenu de la 18e aussi sur le disque dur. Tu lances Disk Copy, et depuis le finder, tu double clique sur une des 17 parties de Mac Os 7.5.3 (Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais sur le premier, &#231;a ne marche pas...), et l'image "Installation CD" devrais se monter sur le bureau. Le reste, tu devines !

J'ai aussi mis une image Seven avec d'un cot&#233; le dossier syst&#232;me en anglais &#224; mettre sur une disquette format&#233; Mac Os Standart, et de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;, l'utilitaire Disk Copy.

Amuse toi bien ! ;-)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Octobre 2005)

Alors ? Des nouvelles ????


----------



## patjaff (15 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; le syst&#232;me 7.5.3 mais quand je le monte il me monte une "installation CD" avec la 1ere image disque et le autre ".part" ne  montent pas sur le bureau!!!
En tout cas merci pour votre aide pr&#233;cieuse et j'esp&#232;re bien r&#233;animer ce LCIII!!!
cordialement,
Patrice.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

patjaff a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai bien récupéré le système 7.5.3 mais quand je le monte il me monte une "installation CD" avec la 1ere image disque et le autre ".part" ne  montent pas sur le bureau!!!
> En tout cas merci pour votre aide précieuse et j'espère bien réanimer ce LCIII!!!
> cordialement,
> Patrice.



C'est tout à fait normal qu'il ne montre que Intallation CD sur le bureau (Au fait, le bureau du LCIII démarré sur la disquette de boot j'espère ???)  : le principe du fichier .part, c'est de découper l'image en petites parties. Une une fois que tous les fichiers sont dans un même dossier, DiskUtility va s'occuper de reconstituer l'image d'origine et de la monter sur le bureau.

Donc en fait, pas de problème : Il vous suffit de lancer l'installateur contenu dans Installation CD.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Au fait, je te tutoyais pas la dernière fois ???  :rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Octobre 2005)

Alors, Comment ça se passe ? :love:


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2005)

1), j'ai le systeme 7.x, mais quel version?
2), il suffit de mettre la disquette 'disk utilities' dans la lecteur de disquette... et ca boot.
Apres, si la question, est d'avoir le systeme... bah, j'ai des disquettes.


----------



## patjaff (25 Octobre 2005)

ben j'ai pas r&#233;ussi avec le syst&#232;me 7.5.3 &#224; le metttre sur disquettes. Peux-tu me donner + de pr&#233;cision? (on se tutoie alors?)
merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Octobre 2005)

Tu n'arrives pas à mettre les fichiers .part sur disquette ?


----------



## patjaff (25 Octobre 2005)

oui, apr&#232;s avoir fait monter le "installation CD" qu'est ce qu'il faut faire? il faut mettre les ".part" sur disquettes? 
1&#232;re chose elles ne s'ouvrent pas et ne montent pas sur le bureau. 
J'ai bien essay&#233; de les copier "brut sans d&#233;coffrage" sur des disquettes mais "op&#233;ration impossible faute d'espace disponible"
voili!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon, sur une machine qui marche :

Tu copie un fichier .part sur par disquette. Pas la peine de monter l'image Install CD

Tu prépare aussi la disquette de boot.

Tu prépare une disquette avec DiskCopy

Sur le LCIII

Tu boote sur la disquette que tu à préparé. Tu fait ce que tu veut du contenue de ton disque dur.

Comme je suppose que tu n'as qu'un seul lecteur de disquette, tu copie le contenue de la disquette de boot sur le disque dur, puis tu redémarre le mac depuis le disque dur.

Puis tu déplace DiskCopy sur le disque dur.

Ensuite, tu vide le contenue de toutes les autres disquettes qui contiennes les fichiers .part dans un même dossier (Evite de les mettre sur le bureau.)

Une fois que tu as tous les fichiers .part sur le disque dur, t'as plus qu'a monter l'image Installation CD. 

Et la, tu lance l'installateur.


----------



## patjaff (25 Octobre 2005)

ok j'essaye!
merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Octobre 2005)

patjaff a dit:
			
		

> ok j'essaye!
> merci




Alors, Kezz ke za donneu ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Octobre 2005)

T'es à 58¤/minute chez Wanadoo et en 56k Non ?


----------



## patjaff (7 Novembre 2005)

ça n'as rien donné, en fait je l'ai amené chez un dépanneur Mac car je n'arrivais à rien: il semble bien que le disque dur soit mort tout simplement, du coup je l'ai lâchement laissé chez le marchand et je vais envoyer l'écran dans une boutique où ils recycle le matériel informatique. tant pis!
un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont répondu et en particulier à Leyry Hynemonth !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Novembre 2005)

Tant pis.... dommage que tu n'ai pas pue le passer à quelqu'un de nostalgique...   

..... Et pour tes enfants.


----------

